# serious problem with my budgie



## AbsalonAlex (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, my budgie has the cere like that, she sleeps all the day, eat little, dark green stool, help me please, Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee that your bird needs to be seen by a vet. A bird that is at the bottom of the cage and fluffed up is not well and needs medical attention.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

See needs to see an avian vet right away and in the meantime, keep her warm, clear the bottom of the cage of litter and place food she will eat (like millet) on a plain sheet of paper on the cage bottom. Hope she survives until you can have her looked at. Best wishes.


----------



## AbsalonAlex (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi guys unfortunately my budgerigar has died


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that your budgie has passed away. 

I'll close this thread now.


----------

